# I will never buy store made macaroni salad again



## jd_1138 (Sep 6, 2021)

We forgot to get macaroni salad last week from the store, and GF loves it with her BBQ dogs/burgers. So I decided to make some which I never made before. I never looked up any recipes, but I knew it has hard-boiled egg, mayo, celery, onions, pepper, salt, paprika, etc.. I've been eating the stuff for nearly 50 years. lol.

I had everything on hand -- just enough elbow macaroni left. I didn't have celery though, so I fine-diced some green pepper to replace the celery. It came out delicious and way better than deli-bought macaroni salad. For some reason the local deli at the store puts a lot of vinegar in their macaroni salad. It makes it taste bad.

Plus the price is way cheaper for homemade -- like 1/5th the price per volume.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 6, 2021)

The store probably uses a lot of vinegar to help keep the macaroni salad from going off as fast.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 6, 2021)

Vinegar for macaroni salad is popular in Hawaiian Mac Salad.  I make one of those, and I make a more traditional Mac salad too.  You might try adding Celery Seed or Celery Seasoning (no celery in it) to the salad next time.  Won't have the crunch, but will give even more celery flavor to the salad.  

I'm totally with you on homemade vs store bought!  I think Mac salad would be my least favorite of the pre-made kind.  Something about the texture is off for me.  Plus, it is easy to make, once you've got the macaroni cooked, piece of cake.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 6, 2021)

jd_1138 said:


> We forgot to get macaroni salad last week from the store, and GF loves it with her BBQ dogs/burgers. So I decided to make some which I never made before. I never looked up any recipes, but I knew it has hard-boiled egg, mayo, celery, onions, pepper, salt, paprika, etc.. I've been eating the stuff for nearly 50 years. lol.
> 
> I had everything on hand -- just enough elbow macaroni left. I didn't have celery though, so I fine-diced some green pepper to replace the celery. It came out delicious and way better than deli-bought macaroni salad. For some reason the local deli at the store puts a lot of vinegar in their macaroni salad. It makes it taste bad.
> 
> Plus the price is way cheaper for homemade -- like 1/5th the price per volume.



Down here where I live, there´s no such thing as a store-bought macaroni salad, so I always make my own. Not a big deal, and I´m sure it´s (a) more satisfying and (b) cheaper to make it at home.
My tips? 
1) it´s a macaroni salad, so add the other ingredients to complement, not to overpower the main ingredient. Go easy on the onions - I´d prefer red, because they´re a little milder. A mix of different coloured peppers adds like to the salad - red, orange, green, yellow. While I love celery, it can be very assertive, so go easy on it. An alternative is to use a small bulb of fennel. 
2) For the dressing, yep, paprika is good. I also add some fresh herbs; what ever is available: oregano, basil, thyme, marjoram, mint. Mix the mayo with some EVOO, because it adds a lovely smoothness to the salad. And yes, a bit of wine (red or white) vinegar! But only a bit; just enough to offset the heaviness of the mayo & eggs. It´s a salad, not a pickle. Is it too sharp? A tiny amount of sugar and mustard.


----------



## Termy (Sep 7, 2021)

I won't buy it but for a different reason. It and potato salad are very close, but have a look at the ingredients. Grandma's, HFCS ? The mixes are just as bad. for cole slaw, there is nothing in their store boughten sauce that is part of cole slaw.

I make my own. That is what we all should do. 

(even tartar sauce !) 

T


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 7, 2021)

HFCS - Amen, Termy!!  DH has digestive issues and HFCS causes BOTH of us to have digestive issues.  I make my own mac salad, potato salad, cole slaw, and so on.  Have for many, many years.  There's just no comparison.  But, I must admit, I do keep a jar of Ivar's Tartar sauce in the fridge.  It is a good substitute if one is rushed.  

My MIL is now 87, and she had been eating all/only processed foods and it was really doing her in.  Aches, pains, arthritis, digestive issues, and so on.  I would share with her as possible (and she's a picky one), but she's 10 miles from us, so it takes some effort.  Then I found a place right by her house that makes meals for delivery (only).  Being next to her 55+ neighborhood, I'm sure they do very well.  Two very nice ladies, plus their drivers.  I convinced her to give it a try and now she's so spoiled!  She can't wait to hear this week's menu (I have to call and read it to her, as she's not the online type).  About 6 months later, she surprised us telling us how great she's been feeling and sleeping and her arthritis doesn't bother her so much these days.  I just smiled.  Which reminds me...need to call her for this week's choices!!


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 7, 2021)

I imagine most of this slop they call macaroni/potato salad sold at supermarkets is all made at 2 or 3 places in huge one-story vats. Loaded up on the HFCS and vinegar to preserve that nasty crap, then poured into containers where it's sold wholesale to delis and supermarket delis to be scooped into smaller containers with a price tag added. Or sold to "Grandma's".

I can't imagine that a large chain supermarket is going to make it from scratch. Maybe a high-quality deli might.

Also, I've noticed hardly anyone makes stuff from scratch anymore. A lot of people buy the container of pre-made mashed potatoes, a container of mac/tater salad, pre-made stuffing, Ore-Ida fries. They might make the protein for the meal, but lots of side dishes they serve are pre-made. Such a waste of money and the quality is low.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 7, 2021)

jd_1138 said:


> I imagine most of this slop they call macaroni/potato salad sold at supermarkets is all made at 2 or 3 places in huge one-story vats. Loaded up on the HFCS and vinegar to preserve that nasty crap, then poured into containers where it's sold wholesale to delis and supermarket delis to be scooped into smaller containers with a price tag added. Or sold to "Grandma's".
> 
> I can't imagine that a large chain supermarket is going to make it from scratch. Maybe a high-quality deli might.
> 
> Also, I've noticed hardly anyone makes stuff from scratch anymore. A lot of people buy the container of pre-made mashed potatoes, a container of mac/tater salad, pre-made stuffing, Ore-Ida fries. They might make the protein for the meal, but lots of side dishes they serve are pre-made. Such a waste of money and the quality is low.



I couldn't agree more with you!!!  Our foods and our pets' foods too.  Ever notice how many products are listed when there's a recall on some food or another?  Duh!  They are all the same thing.  

Years ago, my DH had a job for concrete at a yard in L.A., CA...I don't remember if it was a truck yard, boat or train...and he's not here at the moment...but the containers of a certain well-known Tequila were coming in from the manufacturer and Mikey asked about which one the Silver, Gold or some other "level" of quality.  The guy explained, they are all the same, we just add the "color" and bottle it with the different labels.  Sigh.  

So, as much as possible, I make our food from scratch and freeze or can the "extra" stuff.  Our gut thanks us!  And our pallet too!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 7, 2021)

To the best of my knowledge, I have never had store bought macaroni salad. I make my own. It's easy. I also make my own potato salad. I recently bought some, but I always check ingredients and this is what they are:


> Russet potatoes*, celery*, Cesar sauce (olive oil, canola oil, lemon, garlic, salt, xanthan gum, nutritional yeast, liquid smoke), dill, salt, black pepper, lime zest*, lime juice*, red onions*, capers.
> 
> *Organic.


It was really handy when I didn't have very many spoons. It was pretty good, but not as good as the one I make.

I have had cole slaw in restos. I'm not impressed. Honestly, a basic cabbage-oil-vinegar-salt-pepper cole slaw is better than any resto cole slaw I have ever tasted. So, yeah, I make my own cole slaw. If I ever want to cheat, I'll get one of those packages of all the vegis already shredded and add my own dressing.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 7, 2021)

I can honestly say that I have never bought macaroni or potato salad, or eaten it in restaurants.  When I was a child, I developed a phobia (almost) for anything with mayonnaise!  I figured that I had gotten sick from it, but my Mom said I never had.  She would set some of either of these salads aside for me, whenever making it, and I would put my own simple Italian dressing on it - years later, this was popular everywhere!  Still, I make all my own salads, as well as any dressings used on them, as well as any mayonnaise I use in anything.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 7, 2021)

I like home made macaroni salad.

However, I also like store bought, kind of how I really like canned peas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 7, 2021)

Try this recipe I developed to serve with Loco Moco for Sunday Brunch. You will never buy it in the store again.

*Hawaiian Macaroni Salad*​_Ingredients:_


¼ lb small elbow macaroni 
1 Tbs apple cider vinegar
¾ cup mayonnaise
¼ cup milk, divided
1½ Tbs sugar
¼ tsp salt
½ tsp black pepper
¼ cup thinly sliced sweet onion
¼ cup diced celery
¼ cup shredded carrot
_Instructions:_

Cook the macaroni according to package directions and drain well. Place hot macaroni in a large bowl and sprinkle with the apple cider vinegar, stirring to coat. Let the macaroni absorb the vinegar and cool for about 10 minutes.

Whisk together mayonnaise, milk, sugar, salt and pepper, add to the macaroni, and stir to coat. Allow to cool completely, add the onion, celery, and carrot and stir to combine. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour, or overnight. Stir before serving and adjust seasonings to taste.

Recipe can easily be doubled, tripled, or even quadrupled.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 8, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> I can honestly say that I have never bought macaroni or potato salad, or eaten it in restaurants.  When I was a child, I developed a phobia (almost) for anything with mayonnaise!  I figured that I had gotten sick from it, but my Mom said I never had.  She would set some of either of these salads aside for me, whenever making it, and I would put my own simple Italian dressing on it - years later, this was popular everywhere!  Still, I make all my own salads, as well as any dressings used on them, as well as any mayonnaise I use in anything.



I have a similar issue with yellow mustard.  But I remember the incident that brought about the aversion.  Clearly!  These days, while I don't want it on my sandwich, I can use it, moderately, in recipes.  Dijon, no problem.  Just the yellow stuff.  There's a local "gourmet" hot dog place that has only a tall wall to separate the kitchen from the dining room.  I don't go there anymore.  The chef complained, "who eats a hot dog without mustard!?"


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 8, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Try this recipe I developed to serve with Loco Moco for Sunday Brunch. You will never buy it in the store again.
> 
> *Hawaiian Macaroni Salad*​_Ingredients:_
> 
> ...



I do one that's very similar...also my creation:

*Ginny’s Hawaiian Creamy Macaroni Salad*

•	For the Dressing:
•	1-1/2 cups mayonnaise
•	½ cup sour cream
•	¾ cup whole milk
•	3 tablespoons Dijon mustard
•	2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice from 1 lemon
•	1 tablespoon hot sauce (I like Slap Ya Mama)
•	¾ teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
•	¾ teaspoon garlic powder
•	For the Salad:
•	1 pound salad or elbow macaroni
•	½ cup apple cider vinegar
•	1 teaspoon celery seed
•	1 carrot, finely shredded or julienned
•	Kosher salt & black pepper

For the Dressing:
Whisk together all ingredients in a medium bowl and set aside.

For the Salad:
In a large pot of salted water, cook pasta until very tender (per package directions).  Drain pasta and transfer to a large bowl.  Add vinegar and stir until absorbed.  Let pasta stand until cool, about 10 minutes.

Add dressing and stir until well coated, season with salt and pepper.  Cover and chill in refrigerator for at least 1 hour.

Makes about 2.5 quarts.  Serves 8 to 10
Takes about 25 minutes


----------



## taxlady (Sep 8, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I have a similar issue with yellow mustard.  But I remember the incident that brought about the aversion.  Clearly!  These days, while I don't want it on my sandwich, I can use it, moderately, in recipes.  Dijon, no problem.  Just the yellow stuff.  There's a local "gourmet" hot dog place that has only a tall wall to separate the kitchen from the dining room.  I don't go there anymore.  The chef complained, *"who eats a hot dog without mustard!?"*



Me! Well, if it is some other kind of mustard than the yellow one, I *might* put some on a hot dog. 

I have no issues with yellow mustard other than there is some flavour in it that I dislike. I like both smooth and seedy Dijon. I have enjoyed all sorts of other mustards. I always have mustard seeds (usually both yellow and black) and mustard powder with my herbs and spices.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Me! Well, if it is some other kind of mustard than the yellow one, I *might* put some on a hot dog.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues with yellow mustard other than there is some flavour in it that I dislike. I like both smooth and seedy Dijon. I have enjoyed all sorts of other mustards. I always have mustard seeds (usually both yellow and black) and mustard powder with my herbs and spices.


Yellow mustard is usually made with turmeric, to give it that bright yellow color. Maybe that's the flavor you don't like.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't know about taxlady, but for me, I have no issues with turmeric and use it often.  It is definitely the yellow mustard, for good reason that I will spare the details.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 8, 2021)

> 1 tablespoon hot sauce (I like Slap Ya Mama)



Always Frank's original hot sauce for me. I put that $hit on everything!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 8, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Always Frank's original hot sauce for me. I put that $hit on everything!



Ha, ha!  Were you in the service?  DH was in the U.S. Navy.  When we were first married, he put Tabasco sauce on everything.  I had to pack a bottle in his lunch box, or he would go to 7-11 for very unhealthy things!  Over the years, he has learned that my cooking is different that the ship's cooks.  

I have Frank's too...along with several others...oh, and I got a new-to-me hot sauce yesterday, as a recipe calls for it.  It is called Valentina.  Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Always Frank's original hot sauce for me. I put that $hit on everything!



I use Frank's for Buffalo wings. Tabasco for most others.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 8, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Yellow mustard is usually made with turmeric, to give it that bright yellow color. Maybe that's the flavor you don't like.



I doubt that it's the turmeric. I don't mind the flavour of turmeric. I was wondering if maybe it was the combo, but then I think I would have noticed that flavour in some Indian foods that have both mustard and turmeric.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 8, 2021)

I love all mustards, but, oddly, yellow mustard is my go to.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 14, 2021)

I just can't bring myself to eat cold noodles. No matter how they are served.


----------

